# Enduro-Rennen im Saarland?



## SJ-SharkZ (29. Juli 2013)

Hey Forengemeinde,

Ich wollte mal fragen wo und wann im Saarland und Umgebung Enduro-Rennen ausgetragen werden?

Oder habe ich Pech und es gibt gar kein solches Rennformat in der Gegend?

Gruß SharkZ


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Juli 2013)

Servus,
das würde mich auch interessieren...
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Februar 2014)

Würd mich auch interessieren...außer Dabo fällt mir jetzt nix ein.


----------



## Blocko (15. Februar 2014)

gibt`s kein`s. Ich wäre angemeldet.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Februar 2014)

Trailtrophy Pfälzerwald gibts evtl noch. Is aber wohl noch nit sicher...angeblich.

Edit sagt: "Is abgesagt!"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Februar 2014)

Im Rahmen der GHF gab es 2 Jahre lang die Möglichkeit sich mit "Big-Bikes" auf jeweils 5 Etappen zu messen. Dafür gab es neben abwechslungsreichen Streckenabschnitten auch eine separate Wertung. Die Stages waren sehr spaßig, allerdings war der Aufwand zur Zeiterfassung sehr hoch so dass dieses Format im letzten Jahr ausgesetzt wurde. Aktuell gibt es ein 2h-Rennen, wo Bikes über 14 kg separat gewertet werden:

http://www.g-h-f.org/wp-content/uploads/Ausschreibung/Ausschreibung_2014.pdf

Die Jungs der GHF sind mit sehr viel Herzblut dabei und das MTB-Wochenende mit der CTF macht nicht nur Anhängern der CC-und Marathonszene sehr viel Spaß.

Natürlich kann diese Veranstaltung nicht mit "klassischen" Endurorennen mithalten. Spaß haben kann man mit den Jungs und der tollen Strecke aber auf alle Fälle!

Infos findet Ihr hier:

www.g-h-f.org


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2014)

Hey @Gianty, danke für den Hinweis. Aber dieses Rennformat gefällt mir eigentlich gar nit.
Trotzdem Danke


Gianty schrieb:


> http://www.g-h-f.org/wp-content/uploads/Ausschreibung/Ausschreibung_2014.pdf
> 
> Die Jungs der GHF sind mit sehr viel Herzblut dabei und das MTB-Wochenende mit der CTF macht nicht nur Anhängern der CC-und Marathonszene sehr viel Spaß.
> 
> ...


----------

